
Show HN: Desktop productivity app aimed at coders and normals - gav_jackson
https://github.com/gavJackson/Cyrus-App/releases/tag/0.1.41-closedBETA
======
gav_jackson
I have been making a thing over the past few months and I have just published
my BETA release, its a desktop productivity application for snippets and live
templates and I intend to try and sell for actual money, but first i need to
work out if what I have built is any good - I would really appreciate it if
you had a look.

------
gav_jackson
...and I am using Clippy from old MS Office 2000 era! (and yep I am using
Comic Sans as one of my main fonts! (sortof))

------
gav_jackson
and yes, i realise this is not a closed beta, I changed my mind and made it
public but had already published the link...doh!

